# 5 ft. dia hollow tulip poplar



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Newb. Hey Texas and Darren, time to pick your minds.
I've found this 5 ft dia burn out of a poplar (will attatch pic if I can figure out). I'm guessing tree age to be min. 120 yrs+. This hollow tree was attempted to be burned standing with failure then cut down by owner. The walls are still 5" thick x 16' length. From my inspection the wood left is salvagable. I have two thoughts sawing..... 1) rip longways into 18"-24" strips and sawing 5-6 qtr boards for old style one plank furniture but have concern on warping except at that radius it couldn't have many growth rings. 2) Ripping 12"-16" and slicing 5" qtr sawn 5/4 planks or flooring.

Need opinions and wisdom...... 1) did the burning hurt or help 2) this size of tree is there much sapwood to be concerned about 3) I think the age of tree and the small community, 6 plank chests would be an building option.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim

I've sawed some sassafras that was burnt on outside and was beautiful. I like the aged look of lumber.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

From what I can see there you don't have much to work with. The heartwood on an "old" tree is the good stuff, the sapwood is "new". (the sapwood on a 250 year old tree is the same age as the sap on a 15 year old tree).

Like you, I have milled trees that the reverse was the case, burnt crisp on the outside-good inside. Or laying in the mud for years and the sap rotted off, still good heartwood.

Like I said from the angle you show there I don't see much to mill. You could get some narrow 1/4 sawn strips by rolling that hollow pig. But by the time to cut off the burned part and the bark I think you have more work/waste than wood (and sapwood at that).

I never try to discourage anyone from milling anything, I hate to see any tree go to waste. This one may be a challenge...I know, block the ends and make a big boat, dugout canoe style (always wanted to make one of those)




.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Darren,
I'd rather hear the truth than taste the nasty icing most put on. I may pass on this one, not enough time right now and still have the walnut crotches to cut. Just the thought of a tree surviving this long not being put to a longer life.
Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

If you have a lathe or have a buddy that does you might whack off a few pieces to play with, and if the stuff looks good turned you can decide if it's worth getting more. That's the cool thing about turning blocks - they don't have to be perfect and you can crosscut the tree into easily manageable pieces for resawing later. Only thing is if you do intend to resaw the stuff for turning blocks, make sure to pressure wash the longer chunks before you do - working with burned wood is nasty I know from experience. 

But like Daren said I wouldn't mess with it for lumber. Sort of like foraging ants for dinner - a lot of work for not much meat. 






.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I think some slices of that tree would make some pretty interesting table legs on something large like a big dining room table or conference table. Maybe even set vertically with a circular glass top as a coffee table. Cleaned up some of course.


----------



## DRB (May 10, 2009)

Have sawn hollow logs like that before and quarter sawing has resulted in some nice stuff but they were old slow growth red oak. It will be a lot of work to saw. I would cut it into thirds before putting it on the mill and may not bother with the thinnest part. Up to you if you think it is worth your time doubt you will get more then a couple hundred feet maybe less it is hard to tell the thickness from the picture. Poplar sapwood is okay most people desire white not green poplar.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Couldn't resist*

Hey everyone,

I decided to get the main trunk of tree. cut at 9' and sliced 3 pcs 24"-28" wide, that left me 4' that sliced 2 pcs 24"+ wide and a crotch thats cut down to 28"x 28" - 6' that will produce unuseual ??  boards due to the one limb grew 90 deg to trunk and crotch is not at a Y shape but grew smoothly in joint. The 9' pcs I may cut to 4'6" to maximize the footage due to sweep/ bow in length. I sawed one 4' section @ 6 qtr. Will attatch bad evening pics but will update with better. 

Wish I had been contacted prior to the burning, the owner was scared to cut and thought he could burn to fall, with no success cut 24" above ground and split chunk out.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I love guys like you.. When a tree is at it's lowest point in life we can still find something to come out of it.. Goodwork!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*More Pics...Fresh Cuts*

Twenty-five inch cut x 6/4.

Two TEE Crotche slices At 8/4 thick. Yes the grain split off near heart but left beautiful pattern.

Can't wait to saw again!!! Have two 4" thick slabs also.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The side shown in the bottom pick is wild. I love that. That would make a super coffee table. I don't like gloss or high gloss for most furniture but I think I'd use a poly gloss on that. 







.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

This "wild " section was a Tee ??Crotch that the limb was 90 deg out from trunk @ 22" in dia. with a 90 deg turn up 48" out which parelelled with main trunk. I got Blessed and centered pith correctly the first try even though the turn up somehow had two centers 2" apart and the visual part of the main trunk pith was deterioating??/burnt/rotten. I actually sliced center heart closer than I meant to gain edges that would've been loss on prior 4" slab. But the pith stayed in center of the 2" slab except the very end where the double heart edged out.

Too much fun, just gotta figure out how to make money with product(s) cut.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

You should have no trouble selling that. The trick is gettin people there ha


----------



## bschnard (Feb 9, 2016)

*Here is a beautiful chunk of that Tulip Poplar*

This will be used for a memorial plaque fora deceased Veteran. Will have his photo and an engraved brass plate with his name, a Navy Anchor Logo, and dates of service. Also include a Flag Display case for his burial flag.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow!!! Thanks bschnard for posting the pic of the project build from slab you got from me. This will be a great link for the family to view, they can see where and how the wood has been processed from the tree to the finished product and see the care/pride that's went into it. Please post more as you go. 

I have some artist that post pics and I have others that like to remain silent due to request from their clients.

I do have one question, was he from TN and if so what area??? You can email me that if you need to for privacy.

I can't wait to see more pics of the build, and THANKS for posting!!!!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

What to do w/ hollow logs?

Below are 2 pix's. A before and after. 
The first is my old stockpile before kiln drying.
The second is one of the products that came out of them. A kitchen table 42" across cut and finished, ready for a glass top.
Also there is a Maple Hollow End Table thread in the "Projects section I posted/

Nice stuff, Tim.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that's interesting Tim.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Mid. 
I answered your PM and started a thread on kiln drying.
The picture above of the hollow maple logs were dried in a smoke stack fashion.


----------



## bschnard (Feb 9, 2016)

Here are photos of project using a slab from this tree. Absolutely beautiful wood.









The carved out area will have felt and veterans photo, then covered with Lexan and held with decorative trim.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

So Cool !!! It's coming together.. What finish are you using? 
Keep the pics flowing.

For some reason I didn't get a update notice of your post and I just now seen it.

I picked up another fallen rainbowed poplar at the farm this evening. It will be a while prior to sawing.


----------

